# Replace ballast in Coralife T5HO



## AndreyT (Apr 28, 2011)

One of my Coralife T5HO fixtures just quit. Apparently, the ballast circuitry is dead. I plan to switch to LED in the future, but for now I have a few spare bulbs left for the Coralife fixture, so I'd prefer to fix it. The fixture in question is 30" and uses two 30" 31W linear T5HO bulbs.










I never purchased T5HO ballasts before, so I'd appreciate if someone would recommend something that would work in this application. Quite a few options pop up when I search for T5HO ballasts on the Net. It is hard to figure out which is the right one.

Thanks


----------



## AndreyT (Apr 28, 2011)

OK, opened the fixture, found out that it is Lightpark T512-239HOMPF ballast. 

It is sold by aquarium-specific stores for about $50, while www.directpowersupply.com sells it for $20. I wonder if there is a catch...


----------



## OVT (Nov 29, 2011)

Man, I have been replacing burnt-out CoraLife ballast too many times. I seriously doubt I will ever get any if their fixtures ever again.

Do a search on "workhorse ballast', I believe they are ~$24 shipped. They have several models, but the manufacturer's web site has good selection guides and wiring diagrams. I cannot remember the right spelling of the brand (Windham?) but can pm you a link if need be from my PC.

Worst case, I have 1 or 2 brand new ballasts for that fixture I got for free from CoraLife when mine were failing weekly. I think it would fit into a flat rate box.

via Droid DNA Tapatalk 2


----------



## Aulonocara_Freak (Feb 4, 2013)

This happened to me afew weeks ago, Just call up coralife tell them the problem and they'll give you a new one for free.


----------



## AndreyT (Apr 28, 2011)

OVT said:


> Man, I have been replacing burnt-out CoraLife ballast too many times. I seriously doubt I will ever get any if their fixtures ever again.


Well, I have two identical 30" fixtures that I have been using continuously for about 4 or 5 years now, and never had a single problem. This is the first for me.


----------



## ybendek (Oct 30, 2013)

Hi Guys.

Thank god I found this post, maybe one of you can help me.

I want to build my own DIY lamp fixture using the same lamps used in coralife fixture lamps, for example my idea is to use two of Coralife 6700K T-5HO 31W, the same lamps that uses your fixture.

The big problem is when I want to find a ballast that works with two of these lamps, any of you know what kind of ballast used this fixture?


Thanks in advance


----------



## acitydweller (Dec 28, 2011)

visit http://horse.fulham.com/ and look up their workhorse electronic ballasts. you'll have to match the model by the total wattage of bulbs.


----------



## ybendek (Oct 30, 2013)

acitydweller said:


> visit http://horse.fulham.com/ and look up their workhorse electronic ballasts. you'll have to match the model by the total wattage of bulbs.


Thank you... other question... is this really a 31W T5HO ??? I mean, looking for a ballast, I can't find another similar lamp with 31W with T5HO....


----------



## ybendek (Oct 30, 2013)

acitydweller said:


> visit http://horse.fulham.com/ and look up their workhorse electronic ballasts. you'll have to match the model by the total wattage of bulbs.


Nothing... I can't found it :'( ... all models supports only one or more for 24W, 39W, 54W & 80W... but nothing for 31W :S


----------



## larams67 (Jan 24, 2006)

OVT said:


> Man, I have been replacing burnt-out CoraLife ballast too many times. I seriously doubt I will ever get any if their fixtures ever again.
> 
> Do a search on "workhorse ballast', I believe they are ~$24 shipped. They have several models, but the manufacturer's web site has good selection guides and wiring diagrams. I cannot remember the right spelling of the brand (Windham?) but can pm you a link if need be from my PC.
> 
> ...



Same here. Coralife uses the cheapest ballasts they can.

I also replaced mine with a workhorse and never had a problem since.

They are made by Fulham.


----------



## acitydweller (Dec 28, 2011)

ybendek said:


> Nothing... I can't found it :'( ... all models supports only one or more for 24W, 39W, 54W & 80W... but nothing for 31W :S


you'll need one that can support 62W (31w x 2).

under 'T5 Linear HO', then select '2xF39 HO', 120 volts. the Workhorse 5 and 6 are recommended.


----------



## mach_six (Sep 12, 2005)

I think Coralife is the only mfg that I'm aware of that made a 30" T5HO bulb.

You're better off dumping it and go for a fixture or a ballast that support the standard size bulbs everyone else still makes and having access to a larger selection of bulb choices.

You'll be severely limited which will be in very short supply as I think they're not even producing these anymore.


----------



## AndreyT (Apr 28, 2011)

ybendek said:


> The big problem is when I want to find a ballast that works with two of these lamps, any of you know what kind of ballast used this fixture?


As I said above, this fixture uses Lightpark T512-239HOMPF ballast.

Here is where I bought my replacement. 

http://www.directpowersupply.com/Lightpark-Electronic-Ballast-39W-470071.htm?categoryId=-1

It has been working fine since then.


----------



## AndreyT (Apr 28, 2011)

mach_six said:


> I think Coralife is the only mfg that I'm aware of that made a 30" T5HO bulb.


That's probably true.



mach_six said:


> You're better off dumping it and go for a fixture or a ballast that support the standard size bulbs everyone else still makes and having access to a larger selection of bulb choices.


30" bulb is the best fit for a 30" tank. And when the time comes to make a switch, then LED is probably the way to go these days.



mach_six said:


> You'll be severely limited which will be in very short supply as I think they're not even producing these anymore.


It would be interesting to know whether these are still produced... But they still seem to be immediately available from online vendors.


----------

